# Change of username?



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Previously posted in the wrong section.

So can we change user names at all?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorting :wink:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheers dude 

L0z


----------

